
Apollo 11 Saturn V Launch at 500 fps - yashevde
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKtVpvzUF1Y
======
techdragon
It’s LC-39A, pad camera E-8.

Soon as I saw the title card I could stop playing, I’ve watched and rewatched
this footage so much i can play it back in my mind. If you haven’t seen it and
you love rockets, this is a must watch, the F-1 engine in all its glory. The
details are clear enough you can clearly see the turbopump exhaust stream flow
interacting with the rest of the combustion chamber “rocket exhaust”.

~~~
yashevde
why would you stop playing something so good?? haha

it's the same for me -- every time I see a reference to rocketry I find myself
re-watching this video. The commentary is useful to learn more from an
engineering standpoint as well.

------
banku_brougham
It goves me an appreciation for the energy required to lift something heavy
out of Earth’s gravity, as well as the expense. It makes missions to Mars, or
even economical asteroid mining seem further and further away.

